# Plasti Dip Stock 2LT wheels



## Jccole (Apr 8, 2013)

This is my first post on Cruze Talk however I have been browsing the forum for a while. Was looking into purchasing a 2012 Cruze 2LT and finally did it. Im a college student so I cannot afford new wheels and tires at this point. I was wondering if anyone has Plasti Dipped the stock wheels in black. If so, how do they look, are they holding up well, and if anyone has pictures of these stock wheels plasti dipped. I have the Victory Red 2LT and plan on doing the wheels in black but would like some feedback first.


----------



## Jnoobs (Nov 22, 2012)

I don't have pictures but I've seen 1LT rims dipped black. They look really good with the Victory Red color, especially if you dip all of the chrome moldings


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Jccole (Apr 8, 2013)

I plan do dip all the chrome and 15% tint all around.


----------



## Jccole (Apr 8, 2013)

I guess I would just like to see what it looks like on my car before I do it and how well it holds up.


----------



## bci26401 (Jun 25, 2012)

Jccole said:


> This is my first post on Cruze Talk however I have been browsing the forum for a while. Was looking into purchasing a 2012 Cruze 2LT and finally did it. Im a college student so I cannot afford new wheels and tires at this point. I was wondering if anyone has Plasti Dipped the stock wheels in black. If so, how do they look, are they holding up well, and if anyone has pictures of these stock wheels plasti dipped. I have the Victory Red 2LT and plan on doing the wheels in black but would like some feedback first.


I've been holding off on dipping my LTZ wheels to see if someone has done it, so I'd know what it'd look like on Victory Red also. But it looks like this weekend I'll be the first to do it on a Vctory Red LTZ RS. I've also been thinking about trading my rims with someone who has the 2LT rims. I prefer the 5star look.


----------



## bci26401 (Jun 25, 2012)

What size are the 2LT rims?


----------



## ShawnB (Feb 17, 2012)

bci26401 said:


> What size are the 2LT rims?


17 inches


----------



## ShawnB (Feb 17, 2012)

US Models

LS - 16" Steelies w/ Hubcaps
1LT - 16" 5 Spoke
2LT - 17" 5 Spoke
Eco - 17" Aluminum 
LTZ - 18" Twin 5 Spoke


----------



## ShawnB (Feb 17, 2012)

bci26401 said:


> I've been holding off on dipping my LTZ wheels to see if someone has done it, so I'd know what it'd look like on Victory Red also. But it looks like this weekend I'll be the first to do it on a Vctory Red LTZ RS. I've also been thinking about trading my rims with someone who has the 2LT rims. I prefer the 5star look.


I would love to have the 18" LTZ Wheels, but I have a 1LT RS w/ the 16" 5 Spoke wheels..


----------



## bci26401 (Jun 25, 2012)

ShawnB said:


> US Models
> 
> LS - 16" Steelies w/ Hubcaps
> 1LT - 16" 5 Spoke
> ...


 Ok Thanks. I was hoping they were 18". I guess I'll just stick with the LTZ rims. Keep a lookout for pics this weekend as I should have my rims dipped, weather permitting


----------



## Jnoobs (Nov 22, 2012)

I'm pretty sure someone just recently uploaded a photo of dipped LT2 or LTZ rims


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Jnoobs said:


> I'm pretty sure someone just recently uploaded a photo of dipped LT2 or LTZ rims
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


I think they were painted LTZ rims, because they were gloss black.


----------



## Jnoobs (Nov 22, 2012)

Well in that case dip em and throw some gloss cover paint over it 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## bci26401 (Jun 25, 2012)

Jnoobs said:


> I'm pretty sure someone just recently uploaded a photo of dipped LT2 or LTZ rims
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


The point I was making is I haven't seen a Victory Red LTZ dipped or painted. Yea I seen that pic but it was a white cruze. It looked pretty good. I kinda gave me an idea of what it'd look likeon a Victory Red LTZ


----------



## Jnoobs (Nov 22, 2012)

My advice is try it out on one wheel and if you don't like it then you can peel it right off.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## bci26401 (Jun 25, 2012)

Jnoobs said:


> My advice is try it out on one wheel and if you don't like it then you can peel it right off.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Well we'll all find out come Sunday. I'm thinking it'll look good since I've blacked out all the chrome trim


----------



## Jnoobs (Nov 22, 2012)

It will definitely look good. When there is a nice weekend here in MI I'm going to dip my 1LT rims and chrome moldings


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## silverram323 (Mar 16, 2012)

I dipped both of my cruze's

20k on them and holding up great.


----------



## trevforever (Feb 20, 2014)

Nice cars silverram,

What was the process on plasti dipping them?


----------



## silverram323 (Mar 16, 2012)

This video should help, i did take them off the car to do mine.


----------

